# learning copper roofing



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

hey all . 
time to upgrade and expand my roofing skills. i want to learn copper and zinc roofing. does this have to be done through on the job training or can you learn this on a course. i know you are in a different country, but opinions are most welcome from all parts of the globe. 
:clover: sorry about the clover could'nt resist.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Jason, im sure there are courses, but i only know of them for lead over here, copper is very specilised so im not sure where you would need to go to learn that, the states perhapes?, im sure 'Tinner' would show you the ropes!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

In the Unions here they would train you during your apprenticeship, but that still defers to being taught by a skilled mechanic, which would be preferable.

Ed


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

*That is what makes me an incomplete roofer...I never worked copper. *

*I've worked with guys who've installed copper flashings and have done my own repair work **(albeit, learning on the fly), *
*but I've never installed copper chimney flashing myself or even a copper gutter system (much less a copper roof).*

*But, one day, I will redeem myself.*


----------



## aussieroofer (Jun 10, 2009)

2ndGen said:


> *That is what makes me an incomplete roofer...I never worked copper. I've worked with guys who've installed copper flashings and have done my own repair work (albeit, learning on the fly), but I've never installed copper chimney flashing myself or even a copper gutter system (much less a copper roof).*
> 
> *But, one day, I will redeem myself.*


my sentiments exactly!!!


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Main thing is thw gap between the panels and the cleats. I go 1/8".
When using vise tongs, it's very important unlock them after double seaming the panel, kick the panel outward a bit to relax it, then install the cleats with a gap between them and the panel. Leaving the tongs on and clamped will remove any play in the panels, eleminating room for expansion/ contraction, and lead to an early demise.


----------



## tomstruble (Jan 19, 2009)

Frank
you need to do a tutorial for us:yes:
im sure you have plenty of time:no:

i do some small time copper work
Revere has a big book about copper ,its hisory,properties and how its used in roofing
its a good place to start


----------



## Shirazman (Nov 1, 2009)

Contact VM Zinc. I did a course in Stratford , London with them. You can do 2 day intro then 2 day intermediate then advanced and they give you plenty back up when you are on the job.
Hope this helps, Shirazman


----------



## Interloc (Apr 6, 2009)

on the job is best


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

First rule of copper is always wear gloves. Your sweat and natural oils will make the copper patina in an uneven pattern. Infact I have seen jobs less than a year old where you could see very visible hand and finger prints on the copper. 

I've done very little copper work myself personally, but that's because it is sooo highly specialized. We as a company do a fair ammount of copper work however, because I have guys who are very well trained in workig with it. Flashings, gutters are most common. We also do standing seam on dormers, bays, porches, gazebos, etc... It's really a way to grab some attention for not alot of money. GREAT on the front of a house. 


LOL 2nd rule of copper. Don't put copper downspouts in an urban area unless you want to donate them to the junk collectors. We do at least half dozen jobs a year simply replacing stolen copper downspouts in Chicago. LOL I have often wondered how to capitolize on that specialty or replacing stolen downspouts.


----------



## robert (Oct 29, 2008)

We had that problem on a job in New Orleans after Katrina we left the downspouts off till the home owner moved in


----------



## AaronB. (Nov 23, 2008)

I have heard stories of people stealing the copper off roofs while the homes are inhabited. 

They are said to have taken the flashings, valleys, everything.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

There is still a problem in the U.K with metal theft mainley lead, as the scrap price is still high, there also stealing the power lines around train tracks because of the copper inside!
Cheers
Dave


----------



## max (Dec 6, 2009)




----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

A buddy was doing mega copper work in NYC,They were using all lead coated copper,When he said he liked the look of the regular better,the foreman told him "So do the thieves,they leave the leaded copper alone because they think it`s aluminum"


----------

